

Electronic tattoo 'could revolutionise patient monitoring' - 5a3k
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-14489208

======
ColinWright
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2875797>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2875883>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2876232>

